# Survivor Casting Call



## Herald (Jun 3, 2006)

This morning I am taking my wife to the Survivor Casting Call in Delmar, MD. She wants to be on Survivor. I was going to tell her "no" but changed my mind. The odds of her being selected? Nil to none. What would I do if she was selected? Cringe. The thought of my wife being on national TV? Fordedabodit.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> This morning I am taking my wife to the Survivor Casting Call in Delmar, MD. She wants to be on Survivor. I was going to tell her "no" but changed my mind. The odds of her being selected? Nil to none. What would I do if she was selected? Cringe. The thought of my wife being on national TV? Fordedabodit.



_Survivor_ could use some a Reformation! 

[Edited on 6-3-2006 by MeanieCalvinist]


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> This morning I am taking my wife to the Survivor Casting Call in Delmar, MD. She wants to be on Survivor. I was going to tell her "no" but changed my mind. The odds of her being selected? Nil to none. What would I do if she was selected? Cringe. The thought of my wife being on national TV? Fordedabodit.



is that you, bill, in the avatar?


----------



## Herald (Jun 3, 2006)

> is that you, bill, in the avatar?



 On Mondays.


----------



## Herald (Jun 3, 2006)

We arrived home in the mid-afternoon. It was a rainy day in southern Delaware. My wife took the approach as the happy homemaker who bakes cookies, cares for her family and homeschools her child (all of which are true!). She made a three minute video where she was able to make her pitch as to why she should be a contestant. She'll know in July whether she is a finalist.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Herald (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_


----------

